# Doweled pen blank experiment



## Daren (Nov 15, 2011)

Another thing I have not made for awhile, pens, I should spin a few I guess. Just messing around I drilled and doweled some blanks before I drilled the tube insert. These are just ash with a walnut dowel. Real simple but people seemed to like them...I give most of my pens away, ones like these usually got grabbed first.


----------



## txpaulie (Nov 15, 2011)

Neat idea, simple and nicely done.

I shall copy it for my own uses, 'cause I'm like that... :angel:

p


----------



## Mickey Cassiba (Nov 17, 2011)

Shamelessly copying as we speak. Cool looking pens Daren.


----------



## chippin-in (Dec 1, 2011)

Very cool stuff Daren. Well played.

Robert


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 1, 2011)

It's ideas like this that make me love this place. Great job on the pens Daren. I will be stealing this idea for sure. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 1, 2011)

That really is cool. I never seen one before this thread. Cool idea. 



.


----------



## SlickSqueegie (Dec 5, 2011)

Awesome Idea! Those turned out great!


----------



## lion6255 (Mar 6, 2012)

Great idea I going to try it!


----------



## Firedkm (Mar 7, 2012)

Great Idea......I think I may steal this one too!


----------



## CodyS (Mar 7, 2012)

Very nicely done! I would steal it if I even had the slightest idea how to turn a pen!


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 7, 2012)

I like it Daren cool. Rick


----------



## BangleGuy (Mar 7, 2012)

Daren, so if you wouldn't mind revealing a secret or two... Did you bore out the holes to a precise size and press fit the walnut dowels (with less glue)? or did you use some matching glue/epoxy to fill a slip fit? 

Also, any concerns about humidity expansion differences between the end grain dowel and the face grain, or was everything stabilized?

Just curious!

Thanks for sharing!!! 

BG


----------



## Daren (Mar 7, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> Did you bore out the holes to a precise size and press fit the walnut dowels (with less glue)? or did you use some matching glue/epoxy to fill a slip fit?
> 
> Also, any concerns about humidity expansion differences between the end grain dowel and the face grain, or was everything stabilized?



I drilled tight holes and used thin CA glue. You can't mess around or the dowel and hole start to swell and you won't get the dowel in there, glue it and jam it.

No problems with movement. Kiln dried wood. Ash and walnut are pretty stable species to start with.

Good questions.

.


----------

